# Charles Clark Charleston SC



## bottlekid76 (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I had quite a surprise. A good friend of mine went to the Memphis bottle show this past weekend, he set up at the show and asked if I wanted him to keep an eye out for anything and I asked if there was any good colored pontiled sodas to give me a call. Some of the southern examples can be quite hard to come by and being in Memphis you never know what may show up down there. He called me that morning and told me there was some stuff but alot that I already had, BUT there was a Charles Clark from Charleston that a guy had fo sale. I've always love the SC bottles and so many fantastic sodas came out and are known from Charleston. I have two different shades of green Clarks and have always loved those and they are usually nice & crude. I asked him what shade of green it was and he said its Blue. I said are you sure?! Yep, cobalt. I told him man that is an extremely rare color, in fact I have only seen one photo of a cobalt one. You know that feeling when you're heart starts racing? lol It's funny the whole time i'm talking to him i'm thinking its gonna be gone in no time. He told me the price and asked if I wanted him to pick it up for me... I couldn't wait! Now this particular friend of mine is a pontiled med collector and sodas isn't his area. He likes them but his focus is meds & cures so that's what he was looking for. 

 I was so glad he could get this rare bottle for me, as I wasn't able to make it to that show with work. He was on the phone with me and headed back over to the table where it was. As he was on the phone he said there was another guy there wanting to trade the seller some bottles for it. The seller said he'd rather sell it so the other guy passed and my buddy was able to get it for me. Man I was happy and almost missed it! You just _don't_ see these in cobalt. 

 It's a beautiful shade of blue and has a large stretch bubble in the neck. Never cleaned and all original. You have to be careful with Charleston sodas as there have been many lately show up with replaced tops, especially showing up on ebay. Its got a couple flaws but I was so happy to get this guy. There's a scratch on the front along with a small ding with no glass missing. Most of the iron is gone but that doesn't bother me. [] Here are some photos with the other two that I have.

 ~Tim

 From More Pop:

Charles Clark

 1825 Charles Clark, grocer, 65 E. Bay

 1829-1831 Charles Clark, grocer, south corner of East Bay and Tradd

 1837-1838 Charles Clark, grocer, 19 East Bay

 1840-1849 Charles Clark, grocer, 49 Bay, N. Tradd

 1849 Gatchell & Co., E.M. Gatchell M.D., and Charles Clark druggist, 33 Market

 1852 Charles Clark, druggist , 33 Market

 1855-1859 Charles Clark, druggist, 33 Market, Res. 6 Anson

 The following item was found in the Charleston Courier, Tuesday May 14th, 1850:

 NOTICE: All persons having demands agaist the firm of E.M. Gatchell & Co. are requested to present them; and those indebted, are requested to make immediate payment to Charles Clark, surviving co-partner of E.M. Gatchell & Co.

 The business will be continued by the subscriber, who feels grateful to his patrons for the liberal encouragement heretofore received and hopes to merit a continuance of the same.

                                         Charles Clark

 Soda water will be delivered as usual, at any part of the city, bottled fresh everyday. A good assortment of fresh drugs and medicines on hand. Soda water on draft throughout the year, at the old stand market opposite Anson N.B. Orders from the country promptly attended to.





























 A couple more inside on the shelf


----------



## epackage (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks great Tim, nice job networking...[]


----------



## Potlidboy (Oct 3, 2012)

Excellent soda....you know that big bubble could have randomly showed up just anywhere...Isn't it nice it's in the front...great cobalt color....Everything worked out grand...congratulations...[]


----------



## sandchip (Oct 3, 2012)

That's an awesome snag, Tim.  I used to have one in deep yellowish green with an olive tone.  Makes me wish I had it back.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!

 I was really happy to get it. Yeah Mike, its in a great spot to display for sure. []

 That would be a great color Jimbo!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 3, 2012)

They come in an array of colors but all are tough to find.

 Here are a couple of photos that I found online that i'm hunting too!

 This one is a nice olive green, and a beauty...







 Here's a killer in a color I haven't seen before, love this one!


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 3, 2012)

Great bottle Tim, I also really like the Charleston sodas. Those clarks were likely made up my way.

 Chris


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Chris,

 Yep, definitely blown up there. []

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is a better photo []

 ~Tim


----------



## sandchip (Oct 3, 2012)

That thing's lookin' right!


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 4, 2012)

Clark!!!! That's my last name..... I think I own that bottle.[].     JK


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a variation in deep green.  I wish I had a cobalt one too.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 9, 2013)

That's a _very_ hard variation to find. Thanks for sharing! 

 ~Tim


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 9, 2013)

All beautiful bottles!


----------



## FitSandTic (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing guys those are killer!


----------

